#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Social Media Marketing >  >  LinkedIn's New Insights into the Changing Tech Buying Trends

## Bhavya

LinkedIn has published new insights into the evolving tech buying trends, and how it's been affected in 2020. Especially, LinkedIn discovered there was an increased focus on 'agility' in 2020, as tech decision-makers looked to navigate the rapidly changing business landscape amid the COVID-19 pandemic. LinkedIn also discovered that tech budgets were significantly impacted and that the tech industry now involves more people and departments. You know what 63% of tech buying decisions are now influenced by functions outside of IT, which is a major shift in the past seven years.

LinkedIn has put together these collected key insights into an infographic, that offers a helpful overview of the changing tech marketing landscape. Check out the infographic below.

----------

